# Post your WiFi settings



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

Since it seems like it is a 55/45 chance if your wifi works or not I figured I'd start a thread to narrow down the problem. List how you have your wifi network set up. Don't worry if you don't know some of them. I am going to list what I think maybe important and may add in things as we go...

Do you have problems with your wifi?

What channel is your AP on?

How many APs can you see besides your AP?

What kind of security do you have enabled on your AP. (I think this may be part of the problem please try to fill this part out correctly)?
Open no security
WEP? How long is the key, 64 or 128?
WPA PSK yes/no (Pre Shared Key, Passphase)
WPA Enterprise yes/no (Username/password)
WPA1 with TKIP yes/no?
WPA1 with AES yes/no?
WPA1 with TKIP/AES yes/no?
WPA2 with TKIP yes/no?
WPA2 with AES yes/no?
WPA2 with TKIP/AES yes/no?
Just WPA1, WPA2 or both?
How long is your WPA key?

How long is your SSID.

What bands does your AP support?
B 2.4GHz
G 2.4GHz
N 2.4GHz
A 5GHz
N 5GHz
Dual band N (2.4GHz and 5GHz)

If N how wide are your channels, 20MHz or 40MHz

What kind of wireless router/AP do you have?

What software are you running, stock or DD-WRT?

What version?

What data rates do you have enabled?

Do you have short or long preamble configured?

What data rates do you have enabled?

If N, what data rates does your box support (some cheaper N APs only support up to MCS7 since they are SISO not MIMO).

Do you have other droid devices that work on the same AP?


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess no one wants to help


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

WiFivomFranMan said:


> Since it seems like it is a 55/45 chance if your wifi works or not I figured I'd start a thread to narrow down the problem. List how you have your wifi network set up. Don't worry if you don't know some of them. I am going to list what I think maybe important and may add in things as we go...
> 
> Do you have problems with your wifi? On the TP side, yes. It will not connect to the 5GHz band. It can see the specific frequency, just can't figure out the actual channel.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps!


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

biscuits_n_gravy said:


> Hope that helps!


So do you have any problems on 2.4GHz or is your only problem that it doesn't get on 5GHz?

You may want to bump this thread.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10626-wi-fi-request/page__fromsearch__1

With my controllers it will get on 5GHz with band select enabled and the power on the 2.4 radios turned way down. Like to level 7. Thanks for getting the ball rolling.


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

WiFivomFranMan said:


> So do you have any problems on 2.4GHz or is your only problem that it doesn't get on 5GHz?
> 
> You may want to bump this thread.
> http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1
> ...


No problem.

I don't have any issues with the 2.4GHz side. It will connect to legacy and 802.11n just fine.

You know, I actually didn't have any type of band prefer enabled on the Cisco and Aruba controller. I just did a really quick base config to check. I'll try it out again when I'm at the shop. Don't have the gear at my home office, just the 891W.

I'll flip off the 2.4GHz radio today on the 891W and see if it will try to resolve the connection on the 5GHz side. I'll also look in the logs to see if there are any errors.


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

It will connect to the 5GHz Radio when I shut off the 2.4GHz Radio.

It works with standard 802.11a and HT 802.11n on the 5GHz side.

The TP must only try to connect to the 2.4GHz radio first, and just not care about the 5GHz radio. I am only running one SSID for both frequencies. I bet if I made a separate SSID for the 5GHz side, it would connect with no issues.

That backs up your findings when using Band Steering, The controller is forcing it to utilize the 5GHz radio since it is capable.

Also noticed it's max Data Rate is MCS7.

Thanks.


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

biscuits_n_gravy said:


> It will connect to the 5GHz Radio when I shut off the 2.4GHz Radio.
> 
> It works with standard 802.11a and HT 802.11n on the 5GHz side.
> 
> ...


Best I can tell Android (with it's lame tushy lack of options) just picks the strongest signal. For the most part that is always going to be 2.4 unless you use smaller antennas or turn the power down. Pretty much all of the phones and pads are SISO and not MIMO. The most a SISO is going to do is MCS7, a hair faster than G or A. At least it understands N so it won't slow down another N devices by making use protection modes. I think they screwed up with N but I don't need to start ranting. Windows and newer MacOS try to join 5GHz before 2.4GHz. Your idea of a 5GHz is good. There is a college that does that. ssidFAST for 5GHz and just ssid for 2.4GHz. That also call the 2.4GHz band the "dirty" band, LOL.


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

WiFivomFranMan said:


> Best I can tell Android (with it's lame tushy lack of options) just picks the strongest signal. For the most part that is always going to be 2.4 unless you use smaller antennas or turn the power down. Pretty much all of the phones and pads are SISO and not MIMO. The most a SISO is going to do is MCS7, a hair faster than G or A. At least it understands N so it won't slow down another N devices by making use protection modes. I think they screwed up with N but I don't need to start ranting. Windows and newer MacOS try to join 5GHz before 2.4GHz. Your idea of a 5GHz is good. There is a college that does that. ssidFAST for 5GHz and just ssid for 2.4GHz. That also call the 2.4GHz band the "dirty" band, LOL.


I have had to do it for customers before, but it was mainly due to segregating Wireless VoIP and Video onto the 5GHz frequencies. Same for a few hospitals, heart rate monitors and other equipment would reside on the uncontested 5GHz frequency and general data use would be on the 2.4GHz frequency (Which they did call the Dirty SSID). If done, it's for a specific purpose. That would also incorporate specific Vlans or QoS architecture.

Most of my education customers just utilize a type band steering and allow the PC to make the final decision. Plus we disable the lower data rates when possible, keeps those nasty 802.11b devices off the network. Same setup for both Cisco and Aruba. Packet prioritization is handled by QoS.

I figured the Touchpad was SISO, just never looked in to it. I just recently put Android on it and started to notice the issue. Not really a huge deal here at home though.









Edit//
I think we are the only people that are going to comment in this section.


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

biscuits_n_gravy said:


> I think we are the only people that are going to comment in this section.


I guess I asked for too many questions to be filled out? Figured I'd try to help nail down the wifi issue even though mine works fine. Normally I charge a lot for my services and I can't even give them away here LOL.

I am lightweight at home and work. Based off of your reply I can make this statement.

HP touchpad works fine on Cisco IOS and LWAP running WPA2/AWS.

My current guess is that the folks with problems have cheap routers which is the real problem.


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

> My current guess is that the folks with problems have cheap routers which is the real problem.


I guess so. I don't have any SOHO routers around to test right now.

I did forget to add that I am having no issues connecting to my Verizon Novatel 4510L 3G/4G MiFi. It is capable of SISO 802.11n, only 2.4GHz though. I used to have a few DLink and Linksys routers around for rouge testing, but those are long gone.

I'll try it out at a local coffee shop sometime this weekend. They have a fairly cheap DLink DIR-655, that still has the default Admin username/pasword...lol.

Thanks.


----------



## hmm... (Dec 8, 2011)

WiFivomFranMan said:


> Do you have problems with your wifi? No. Not anymore
> 
> What channel is your AP on? 1
> 
> ...


----------

